
Ask HN: What is your current main OS? - selmat
What is you current operating system? Why did you decide for certain OS? Did you perform any customization? What are you concerns for OS selection process (performance, security, customization, etc.)?
======
SuperNinKenDo
Antergos. I picked Antergos because I wanted strong access to the Arch
resources like the Wiki and AUR. But at the time I didn't have enough time in
the day to set up vanilla Arch. I'd thought that my experience running Gentoo
a few years back would ha e helped me with that, but it didn't help me with
getting Arch set up tbh. Antergos was a good compromise because I had
previously used Manjaro, and found it just a little too far from vanilla Arch
at times. As far as customisation goes, I first switched it to i3wm which was
a solid experience, but then moved to xmonad. Beyond that I guess just the
normal stuff like installing lots of applications and getting a nice Emacs
environment set up by hand.

As far as concerns go. My main concern is that the OS hide as little as
possible while also not making me deal with super low-level stuff unless I
really want to. So Arch is perfect for that. I want to be able to build things
up just the way I want them, and create my own personal cohesive system. So
again, Arch is a perfect choice there. After that it's the level of community
support for Arch that has made me finally give in and love it, despite the
fact that I resisted for so long.

~~~
ibnishak
Glorious is the day when the top answer to such a thread is Antergos.

Fellow Antergosian

------
AnIdiotOnTheNet
Windows 10, for lack of a better alternative.

I chose it because it is the OS that works most like what I actually want an
OS to work like, which still isn't really that close.

I use O&O ShutUp10 to remove it's stupidest features, and make heavy use of
portable apps. The portable apps are launched from a toolbar menu that acts as
a menuized view of a folder, like the old fashioned start menu. It works great
and if my system ever needs to be reinstalled I just recreate the toolbar and
point it at the portable apps dir and I've got all my applications without any
of this "installation" bullshit.

My main concerns for a desktop OS are that it enables me, as a user, to use it
as a tool to improve my life. Too many OSs these days are more concerned with
making things "easy" for me by hiding my ability to configure things, forcing
decisions on me "for my own good", and effectively locking me into walled
gardens to get applications. Not to mention trying to sell me things. My
computer is a tool and it should allow me to conform it to my workflow, not
try and force whatever it thinks the ideal workflow is on me.

It's also nice if I can actually use the hardware I paid for.

Sadly, Windows 10 is the best the modern world can offer.

------
jrepinc
OpenSUSE Linux Tumbleweed with KDE Plasma desktop. Mainly because it has
regularly updated software and it is very stable despite of this. And even if
something would break I could just boot from a working snapshot automatically
made just before the update. KDE Plasma desktop because I can customize it
quite heavily to fit my workflow the best and no other desktop allows me this.
And it also looks best to me. I also care about security and privacy quite a
bit, and I trust GNU/Linux the most when it comes to this. It is also the most
perfect OS when it comes to software development. Well Gentoo was even nice
than OpenSUSE, but unfortunately I do not have the time anymore to compile
everything and packages come in handy. Another thing I care a lot besides
privacy is openness and user freedom so closed/totalitarian OSes like Windows
and MacOS are out of the question for me.

------
chrisMyzel
Extremely happy with arch linux (antergos os, for convinience.of having an
easy time.setting.up) with awesomeWM (big gnome fan but dont want to wait 10
secs until it is fully usable when running on mid/high end hardware,
especially in times where booting takes.less then 15 secs - now I can be
productive within 30 seconds from cold boot

------
karmakaze
For work, macOS High Sierra [I only upgraded when there's something I need].
Ubuntu 18.04 on most servers.

At home, Ubuntu 18.04 with LXDE. It's the most nonsense free regular desktop
experience with obvious similarity with the server OS I primarily use.

I regularly try out other user-friendly desktop Linux distros and have my
sister using Mint/Cinnamon without issue.

------
chewz
ChromeOS with Debian stretch in chroot on laptop - Macbook Pro and old Lenovo.
Debian stretch on servers or raspberry.

------
billconan
ubuntu for desktop, mac os for notebook

------
jeffmcneill
Debian stable

------
itg
Arch Linux

------
gjvc
Fedora 29

